# German Translation of WCA Regulations



## fw (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everybody,

while organizing the Aachen Open 2009, we have received some requests for a german translation of the WCA regulations from people who do not speak english. Since the german cubing community is quite big now, I was wondering if there is somebody who would be willing to spent some time on translating the rules?

Would be really nice  Maybe we could split the work...

Flo


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 16, 2008)

I have some progress on an old version of the regulations. I can send it to you if you want.

The most annoying thing is the lack of proper corresponding terms, for cubing terms and organizational aspect. That's why I never finished.

Are you sure you need the regulations? Or do you just need enough information for a competitor to know what (s)he needs to do in normal 3x3x3 participation?


----------



## fw (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I only need an german explanation of the basic and most important rules for 3x3, yes. But a complete translation of the rules for all events would also be nice..


----------



## Pedro (Nov 16, 2008)

you may want to wait until version 2009 is finished


----------



## ParityErrors (Nov 16, 2008)

I second what Pedro said.

But I would also help to translate the "old" rules.
There should not be too much work to update them after the 2009 changes.


Q


----------



## Raffael (Nov 18, 2008)

You can count me in.
Just send me the parts you want me to translate.

btw: i have lots of spare time at the moment.


----------



## fw (Nov 18, 2008)

Raffael said:


> You can count me in.
> Just send me the parts you want me to translate.
> 
> btw: i have lots of spare time at the moment.


I dont  So why dont you just start translating and send it to me?  All rules, that everybody who competes in 3x3x3 should know, are most important (so that would be a good start). Thanks Raffael!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2008)

http://archive.garron.us/paste/file/regs_de.htm
http://archive.garron.us/paste/file/regs_de.txt

Not much, but use whatever you want.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2008)

i'll help if it's needed


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 23, 2008)

I would also like to help. Just tell me which chapter and I'll do it.


----------



## fw (Mar 15, 2009)

I took some time and translated the regulations to german. I am sure there are still lots of silly mistakes. Let me know if you find any.

http://cube.hackvalue.de/wca/
[email protected]


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, I'll have a look.

Here are some of my mistakes(?) i found:

rule 1a): It should be "Jede Meisterschaft" instead of "Jeder".

Scoresheets = Ergebniszettel? 

"Puzzle-Defekte" instead of "Puzzle Defekte".

rule 4f) "beim *M*ischen"

rule 4c) "Standard-Metrik" or "Standardmetrik"

rule 10h) "wenn möglich", "würfelförmige Puzzle"?

rule 11f) "Video- oder Photographie-Analysen treffen."

rule A1a) "ist 10 Minuten, falls vorher"

rule A1b) "Falls das Zeitlimit höher als 10 Minuten ist*,* wird zusätz*lich* zum Stackmat Timer noch eine Stopuhr verwendet. Wenn der Teilnehmer weniger als 10 Minuten benötigt*,* ist die Stackmat Zeit das Ergebnis, anderenfalls die Zeit der Stopuhr."

rule A2b) "*m*ischt"

rule A3a) "Vor dem *L*ösen"

rule B1) "Standard-Prozedur" or "Standardprozedur"

rule 2e2) "Teilnehmer mit *mehreren* Staatsbürgerschaften

And: You are sometimes using "Rubik's Cube/Magic" and sometimes "Rubiks Cube/Magic". I think you should stick with "Rubik's", since that's the official name of the puzzle.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the translation


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm... what if you translated them back into English?


----------



## coolmission (Mar 16, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Hmm... what if you translated them back into English?



Ok, how do I put this the best way...

What??


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2009)

coolmission said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... what if you translated them back into English?
> ...



After translating English into German... translate back into English to see any changes.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 16, 2009)

and it's Stoppuhr.

with 2 ps


----------



## Unknown (Mar 16, 2009)

"2j)	Wenn ein Teilnehmer nicht rechtzeitig erscheint*,* kann er vom Hauptschiedsrichter disqualifiziert werden."

"5b)	Wenn ein Puzzle Defekt auftritt*,* ist es dem Teilnehmer überlassen*,* ob er den Defekt repariert und fortführt oder ob er den Versuch abbricht."

"A1a) Das Zeitlimit ist 10 Minuten*,* falls vorher nicht anders angekündigt."

I think there are several commas missing, but it's still a good translation. 
Thanks for it.


----------



## fw (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the hints everybody, I finally took some time to correct my mistakes. Ron linked the translation on the official regulations site.


----------

